# Wire gauge help



## m.sisson (Mar 23, 2017)

So I have used the search function and Google and haven't came up with an answer I am comfortable with. I currently have a MK power drive v2 12v 50lb TM and am just connecting it directly to the battery at the front of my 14ft jon boat . I would like to move the battery to the back of the boat but am unsure of what gauge wire to use. I use a battery box and have a 60 amp breaker mounted to the lid and a short 8 gauge wire to the + on the breaker. Should I use 6 or 4 gauge wire to run to the front of the boat? I am guessing it will take 18 ft of wire to run it how I would like. Thanks for the help. 

Sent from my SM-T530NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Lockndam25 (Mar 23, 2017)

This site has some info you will have to go back to the home page and look for what you need,https://circuitwizard.bluesea.com/#, they have info on electric and wire sizes too, I got a 50 amp breaker on my 12 volt motor it has a 52 lbs trust. I will look for the other link I found on here and post it for you too

I found this to help too https://www.westmarine.com/WestAdvisor/Marine-Wire-Size-And-Ampacity


----------



## edwonbass (Mar 23, 2017)

10 feet use 6ga, 15 to 20 feet use 4ga, and 60 amp breaker.


----------



## wmk0002 (Mar 24, 2017)

You need 4awg. The length of the run is the total length of the wire, both positive and negative. It's thicker and more expensive but the plus is that since you have a 12V 50 lbs thrust motor, virtually any motor you may replace it with in the future will be good to go. 55 lbs thrust is about the biggest 12V motor I have heard of and if you ever go to a 24V one, your amps will be approximately less than or equal to your current motor unless you put a 100lbs thrust or bigger one on (which would be a beast on a 14' jon lol).


----------



## m.sisson (Mar 24, 2017)

Yea I dont think I will be needing a bigger motor for this boat. 4 gauge looks to be the ticket for that setup.


----------



## richg99 (Mar 24, 2017)

Here is MinnKota's own wiring notice

https://www.minnkotamotors.com/workarea/downloadasset.aspx?id=3273


----------

